# [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit &quot;Statuen der Läuterung&quot; Quest



## CyclopGraz (12. November 2006)

*[Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*

Ich bin jetzt mit meinem Arkanen- Drow- Bogenschützen und dem Rest der Truppe in dieser Elfen/Zwergen Illefarn- Ruinenstadt und habe auch schon 3 dieser Statuen die für dieses Ritual benötigt werden gefunden.

1: Die Statue in der Flussfeste
2: Die Statue in der Edelsteinmine
3: Die Statue im Tempel der Jahreszeiten.

Allerdings heißt es ja dass ich 5 Statuen finden muß, nur hab ich absolut keinen Plan wo.

Das "Liedportal" habe ich zwar gefunden, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie es zu benutzen ist.

Außerdem frage ich mich noch wie ich meine Zwei Bergleute in der Festung dazu bringen soll meinen Schmied zu beliefern und wo ich einen Priester für meinen Tempel, einen Magier für den Turm und den Händler herbekommen soll.

Mit der bitte um rasche Hilfe, Florian.


----------



## Iceman (12. November 2006)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*



			
				CyclopGraz am 12.11.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt mit meinem Arkanen- Drow- Bogenschützen und dem Rest der Truppe in dieser Elfen/Zwergen Illefarn- Ruinenstadt und habe auch schon 3 dieser Statuen die für dieses Ritual benötigt werden gefunden.
> 
> 1: Die Statue in der Flussfeste
> 2: Die Statue in der Edelsteinmine
> ...



Eine der Statuen ist direkt kurz nach dem Eingang ins Gebiet. Das hätte eigentlich die erste sein sollen, die du findest 



			
				CyclopGraz am 12.11.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Das "Liedportal" habe ich zwar gefunden, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie es zu benutzen ist.



Das Portal aktiviert sich von selbst, wenn du 4 der Statuen gefunden hast.



			
				CyclopGraz am 12.11.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem frage ich mich noch wie ich meine Zwei Bergleute in der Festung dazu bringen soll meinen Schmied zu beliefern und wo ich einen Priester für meinen Tempel, einen Magier für den Turm und den Händler herbekommen soll.



Du musst für die Bergleute Erz finden. Da hättest du eigentlich auch schon ne Menge Quellen finden müssen auf deinem bisherigen Weg. Diese musst du anklicken, dann "merkt" man die sich. Dann kannst du die Position an die Bergleute weitergeben, die dann Erz holen. Und dann kannst du Rüstung und Waffen deiner Gefolgsleute aufrüsten.

Der Händler ist Deekin aus Neverwinter, bei den anderen kann ich dir nicht helfen, sorry.


----------



## KONNAITN (12. November 2006)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*



			
				CyclopGraz am 12.11.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wo ich einen Priester für meinen Tempel, einen Magier für den Turm


Im 2. Akt kannst du da noch gar nichts machen, das ergibt sich im 3. Akt mehr oder weniger von selbst. -Ist etwas blöd, dass man den Hinweis von Torio schon im zweiten Akt bekommt.


----------



## Angeldust (13. November 2006)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*

Die beiden Schmiede sind der Händler aus Fort Locke für die Waffen und ein anderer Händler aus Hochfels als Waffenschmied


----------



## KiaraBayle (22. November 2006)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*

Ich habe auch ein Problem bei dieser Quest.

Ich habe 3 der Statuen gefunden ( Feste, Mine und Tempel) wenn ich nun die 4 anklicken will (bei der Bruecke nahe dem Orc Lager) kommt immer die Meldung *Fehlschlag* Ihr könnt diesen Gegenstand nicht im Kampf benutzen. 
Ich bin allerdings nicht mehr im Kampf es sind nichtmal mehr Npc in der nähe.
Leider hab ich kein Savegame mehr wo ich mit der ersten Statue an der Brücke beginnen könnte...
Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## redcrush (27. November 2006)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*



			
				Angeldust am 13.11.2006 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Die beiden Schmiede sind der Händler aus Fort Locke für die Waffen und ein anderer Händler aus Hochfels als Waffenschmied


wer und wo soll der denn in hochfels sein? finde da niemanden.und mit dem erz...ja, habe so ziemlich jede quelle bis her gefunden ,denke ich (ich kriche ja in jeden winkel).dennoch reichte es bisher nur um die waffenausrüstung auf gut zu bringen.jetzt will der schmied erz ,das ich nicht habe (angeblich).rüstung habe ich auch noch keine,da mir der hänler oder schmied dafür fehtl.(wie oben erwähnt).


----------



## Hauy (27. November 2006)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*

Hallo, ich habe auch ein Problem mit den Statuen.Ich habe 3 Stück:

ich bin im Tempel der Jahreszeiten, habe alle 4 Prüfungen gemacht und stehe vor der Statue, aber nichts passiert. Ist das ein Bug oder muss ich was bestimmtes machen?

Bitte um dringende Hilfe...



Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.

MfG

Alex


----------



## redcrush (27. November 2006)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*



			
				Hauy am 27.11.2006 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe auch ein Problem mit den Statuen.Ich habe 3 Stück:
> 
> ich bin im Tempel der Jahreszeiten, habe alle 4 Prüfungen gemacht und stehe vor der Statue, aber nichts passiert. Ist das ein Bug oder muss ich was bestimmtes machen?
> 
> ...


geh mal so dicht ran,wie du kannst.im normal fall sollte jetzt eine sequenz starten.


----------



## Hauy (27. November 2006)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*



			
				redcrush am 27.11.2006 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hauy am 27.11.2006 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht nichts...im Log steht drinnen bei den erledigten das ich die 4 Prüfungen erledigt habe und die Tür offen ist zur Statue...aber passiert nichts, bin schon ganzen raum abgelaufen neustart zone gewechselt und nix passiert....

i will net von weiss gott wie vorne wieder anfangen...


----------



## redcrush (27. November 2006)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*



			
				Hauy am 27.11.2006 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 27.11.2006 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist überhaupt irgendetwas passiert? 



Spoiler



nachdem du 4 statuen gefunden hast,sollte sich dann auch das liedportal geöffnet haben.schau mal nach ,vlt ist es offen und du kannst da weiter machen.möglich das nur die sequenz nicht gestartet ist.bist du auch in der richtigen halle?die mit der statue,da liegen krieger beerdigt.wenn du den paladin dabei hast,sagt er dir wie beeindruckend er das findet und das,sollte er sterben,hier begraben werden möchte.glaube es sind 4 särge in dem raum und davor die statue.



jetzt nochmal zu meinem problem mit der feste.kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich die soldaten mit den besten waffen und rüstungen ausstatten soll?mir kommts langsam vor wie'n bug (wäre erst der 2. im ganzen spiel,wenn ich den fehlenden text bei einem gespräch mit zähle    ) ich habe gute waffen (2. verbesserungsstufe) und mit dem was der rüstungsschmied an material mitgebracht hat habe ich jetzt anständige (oder so ähnlich) rüstung.die wollen beide erz.ich habe aber inzwischen schon wieder 2 vorkommen entdeckt,aber an ihrer aussage,sie könnten ohne erz nicht machen,ändert das nichts.ich will top austattung.


----------



## hobbit2000 (28. November 2006)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*



			
				redcrush am 27.11.2006 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hauy am 27.11.2006 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um das Erz abzubauen, benötigst du eine(n) Fachmann/frau. In der Kneipe in Letzthafen steht Calindra, die du im Gespräch für die Kreuzwegfeste anheuern kannst. Hoffe, das dies dir weiterhilft.


----------



## redcrush (29. November 2006)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*



			
				hobbit2000 am 28.11.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Um das Erz abzubauen, benötigst du eine(n) Fachmann/frau. In der Kneipe in Letzthafen steht Calindra, die du im Gespräch für die Kreuzwegfeste anheuern kannst. Hoffe, das dies dir weiterhilft.


das ist alles geschehen.nur jetzt fehlt denen das erz.ich habe,nachdem rüstung und waffen ein wenig verbessert wurden,2 weitere vorkommen entdeckt und trotzdem sagen sie (die schmiede) es fehlt ihnen erz...

EDIT:hat sich erledigt.habe noch 2 quellen gefunden und nun hats gereicht.oder er waren die millionen von barren ,die ich den beiden verkauft habe.egal,jetzt habe ich von allem the best.nur die sicherheit auf den strassen und länderein ist für'n arsch und wird trotz regelmäßiger bestreifung meiner (jetzt top aussgestatteten) graumäntel nicht besser


----------



## c82k (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*

hi

es scheint irgendwie n bug zu sein
ich hab jetz alles wirklich alles und jeden gemeuchelt den es auf der insel gab und es heißt IMMERNOCH sie können diesen gegenstand nicht im kampf nutzen wäh, wen hab ich noch nicht ins ewige geschickt, dass ich diese statue nicht benutzen kann grrr
fragt nicht wie es geht jmd zu meucheln, der eigentlich nicht geht 

meuchel deinen nächsten, denn der nächste könnte sonst dich meucheln


----------



## golani79 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*

Hätte da mal ne kurze Frage zu den Bergleuten, da ich anscheinend blind zu sein scheine.

Wo finde ich die in der Kreuzwegfeste. Hab die Bergleute vom Eulenbrunnen und die eine aus der Kneipe angeheuert, kann die aber in meiner Feste nicht finden


----------



## Grinsekatze333 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*



			
				golani79 am 07.01.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte da mal ne kurze Frage zu den Bergleuten, da ich anscheinend blind zu sein scheine.
> 
> Wo finde ich die in der Kreuzwegfeste. Hab die Bergleute vom Eulenbrunnen und die eine aus der Kneipe angeheuert, kann die aber in meiner Feste nicht finden



Die Bergleute müssten in dem Außengebiet mit den Gehöften zu finden sein. Wenn man an der Kreuzwegfeste ankommt, einfach den Weg gerade aus laufen, die stehen dann links vom Tor an der Festungsmauer. Also nicht in der eigentlichen Feste selbst


----------



## golani79 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*



			
				Grinsekatze333 am 07.01.2007 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> golani79 am 07.01.2007 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx!

Scheine da wohl wirklich blind gewesen zu sein


----------



## kyuro (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*

zu dem Problem mit den Statuen:*Sie können diesen gegenstand nicht im kampf nutzen* 3Statuen hat man, die eine bei der brücke fehlt.

1. Das ist ein Bug, eigentlich sollte man als einleitung sobald man die brücke überquert eine Sequenz bekommen die einem die erste fähigkeit zuteil werden lässt. | wenn man wie ich in die area rein spawnt und dann sofort raus weil man was vergessen hat , spielt sich diese sequenz nicht mehr ab und die meldung: "in kampf" erscheint. 
Oder auch wenn man z.b. im Kampf ist (man greift gleich die orcs an) läuft man "im kampf" an dieser sequenz vorbei. oder man ist nicht auf der hauptfigur = MAN KOMMT NICHT WEITER...zumindest die leute bei denen der Bug einsetzt  

Lösung:
1|    
spielstand laden bevor man zum ersten mal diese Area betretet und ohne kampf "zustand" zu der Statue gehen.

2| falls du wie ich keinen Spielstand mehr von diesem zeitpunkt hast, bleiben 3 möglichkeiten, Kapitel neu anfangen (savegame vorausgesetzt), oder Komplett neu anfangen,   

*Die 3 möglichkeit setzt kenntnise mit dem Toolset von NWN1 oder 2 sowie grundkenntnise von script sprachen vorraus*. Das schöne an NWN1 und 2 ist das man mit dem toolset nicht nur neue module erstellen kann sondern auch die campain bearbeiten kann   

Lade das modul illfarm_ruins (wie man das auch immer schreiben mag).
(nwn2/module) in das toolset
Gehe zu dieser statue und schau dir die trigger scripts an, eins sollte 
"OnUse" oder onAction sein, dieses script aussuchen. mit dem script editor öffnen und den Check / Abschnitt für "on combat" auskommentieren oder löschen [zu erkennen an der if-schleife und dem Fehlertext in der else klausel]. Das Script speichern (*speicherort wird angezeigt*) modul speichern. 

*Wichtig* die datei die erstellt wurde (eine script datei) in /nwn/override
einfügen. Weil im savegame ein anderer modul stand existiert und daher das alleinige editieren des Moduls nichts bewirkt. 
Savegame laden und schon kann man mit der Statue sprechen.

genaue Dateinamen kann ich leider nicht geben da ich momentan nicht zuhause hocke


----------



## Yevaud (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*

Den Statuen-Bug hatte ich auch. Das hier hilft aber in jedem Fall:



> 1. Open your toolset.
> (This is NWN2ToolsetLauncher.exe inside your NWN2 game directory.)
> 2. Choose File->New->Script
> 3. Click the "Script" tab. Should be somewhere near the tabs for "conversations" and "areas."
> ...


----------



## RQScott (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: [Neverwinter Nights 2] Problem mit "Statuen der Läuterung" Quest*

Auf jeden Fall das Modul vor dem Ändern speichern und vor dem nächsten Patch überschreiben, das *kann* Probleme machen.


----------

